# Account Photo ?



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

when you add a photo to your windows 10 user account and have a Hotmail email address dose the same photo become part of the Hotmail photo


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

No, it is just used on the login screen.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"DaveA
you mean the two photos are separate ?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have for my account set up local at the top with hotmail at the bottom where do I turn on sync to link the photo get back to me please


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Post a screen shot of this issue that you are having?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

DaveA
I have three screenshots detailing my issue first two is the user account set up the third is the MSN no photo from my user account photo which it should be the photo from my user account get back to me please ?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I see nothing that would be a email or email account open on the email server.
I do not understand what your problem or what you are trying to get to?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

DaveA I am showing you my Windows 10 user account set up this photo of the Flintstones which is on my user account should it also appear on my msn photo automaticlly it dose not should it ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Isn't that the same question you asked in your initial post? David answered that in post # 2.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

TerryNet yes it is the, same question I asked in my initial post I was told the user account photo dose automatically link to the msn hotmail account photo get back to me please


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

sportman12 said:


> I was told the user account photo dose automatically link to the msn hotmail account photo


Not in this thread. David said, "No." If you want another answer, I say, "No."


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am confused 
TerryNet,
I was told this not here on this forum If they are linked, then yes, it should change both what dose it mean get back to me please


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

They MAY link to the ICON when you are on a different device.

With Windows the User account is linked to the assigned user account local or Microsoft. Each can and will have a different icon unless you go into the Settings, User account and browse to the same icon for all accounts.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

DaveA,
I have this Flintstone photo using a Local account as my user account photo am using hotmail will it link to my hotmail account the same Flintstone photo ?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The local user account icon will NOT link to any other account on any device.

NO, it will NOT link from one account to another on the same device.
The MS account icon MAY link to your other devices, i.e. iPad, cell phone and etc.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"DaveA,
this not be my set up in the screenshot rather an example how mine was set up at one time and then you could explain what kind of set up it is this set up


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Quit mixing apples and oranges if you want help.
You have been told several time the answer to your question, then you bring some other item into the mix.

What is your REAL question that we have NOT answered?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"DaveA
my _apology_ I am not technical I thouht it was the same question if not I got your aswer about the photo please answer question number two this

this not be my set up in the screenshot rather an example how mine was set up at one time and then you could explain what kind of set up it is this set up


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Your image does not tell me any thing, but that you need to use your MS account and NOT a local account.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

DaveA, in the screenshot I posted it has local administrator mine just has local account what is the difference ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Why are both your posts 1 and 3 links to Rocky Bennet's profile at Bleeping Computer? What are you trying to accomplish by doing that?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

cookieagal my apology


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, thanks. You can still edit your posts to remove those links so please do so.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"Cookiegal, I am not technical will you please
edit my posts to remove those links for me.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

sportman12 said:


> will you please
> edit my posts to remove those links for me.


Done.


----------

